# Telling the difference between C. ornata and C. cranwelli



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

How would you tell the difference between young frogs of these two species?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

They don't look very similar at all look on google tge diffrences are blaintent.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry mate read that wrong thought it said c.cornuta


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

Perhaps you could elaborate?

Google image search is all very well, but I have juveniles of both, and they are very similar in appearance.

Edit - replied before reading above.


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

any thoughts anyone?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I think cranwellis tend to change colour quite a bit, when I first got mine just over a month ago he was bright green all over, but now he's only got a few patches of green and some large patches of pale brown. From what I gather, Ornates stay green/red/whatever colour they are throughout their lifetime, but I'm probably wrong!!


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

You will find ornata have a much brighter green and often red, cranwelli are a duller colour. Also, the horns above the eyes will be larger on the cranwelli.

If you post a pic of each we could tell you which is which.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ornate have less pronounced eyebrow ridges right?


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Ornate have less pronounced eyebrow ridges right?


Aye thats right.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh wait you just said that! :blush:


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

I did indeed. Another very sutble difference between them is ornata have a more upright posture and cranwelli sit with their head a bit lower.

But, really colour and horns are a pretty easy way to tell them apart.


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

Many thanks, just need to find my camera charger now, or might have to subject you to mobile photos, which would probably not be very helpful.


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

So, after much digging for chargers and well hidden frogs, I have a photo of each, numbered for ease of identification.










































My inclination is:

1. ornata
2. cranwelli
3. cranwelli
4. cranwelli?
5. cranwelli

... am I even close?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm reckoning 4 is possibly an Ornate too, either way they're all gorgeous! Give me one please! :lol2:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

1 & 4 C.ornata
2, 3, & 5 C.cranwelli


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Wahey!


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

and andrew your secret for the masses.....


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

serpentsupplies said:


> and andrew your secret for the masses.....


Experiance.....


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Ornata have a dark spot behind each eye, where as Cranwelli do not :2thumb:


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

That does seem to be the case with these ones. Do markings not vary though?

On a seperate note, of the two species, which are "easier" to breed?


----------

